# Cage Cleaning



## mandapanda (Jan 24, 2014)

I was just wondering what everybody uses to clean their cages. My vet told me that disinfectant wipes were ok, as long as you let it dry before you put the ratties back in. If somebody has found something extra good at odor control and that's really safe for my boys, I'd love to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Ever since I had a mites issue with my rats I've always been using Dawn dish soap to clean their cage. I use Dr. Bronner's Castile Soap to bath them, and I used to use that soap to clean the cage as well in the past. I've just been dealing with mite issues recently which is why the cage is being cleaned with Dawn for the time being.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

When I had plastic levels I used a mix of one part free and clear (no perfumes or dyes) dish soap to four parts water in a spray bottle. It did an amazing job. I would just avoid anything with too harsh of a smell. Sanitizing wipes could work but you may go through a lot quickly. Its much cheaper and just as effective to use a cleaning solution and rag you can wash and reuse. I still use it when I take out the fleece for cleaning. But since I've got the fleece, I've needed to use a spray that gets the smell and other nastiest out if I can't wash them as often as I would like (I live with 8 other people, washer time is precious around here). I just pick it up at WalMart. Its a natural bedding spray that seriously takes the smell right out. I even use it when my cats spray things. I used it for a short bit with the plastic or covered wood shelves as well because the pee would sometimes soak the wood and no amount of soaking could get the smell out. The spray did a great job. Also makes the hammocks and tunnels last longer so I can wash them with the liners all at once.


----------



## mandapanda (Jan 24, 2014)

I think my vet mostly said to use the wipes because one of my ratties is sick. It's most likely something he's been carrying around since I got him (yes, I got him at a pet store because I have no better choice for rodents in my area). I think after we're through this ordeal, I'll switch to one of those options. 

Has anybody heard of good or bad things about Wild Harvest Cleaning and Deoderizing Spray? I used it with my hamster and he never got sick until he was quite old.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

i spray my cages down with a 1:3 solution of vinegar and water and then wipe it down again with plain water to get rid of any residual vinegar. it works really well for odor and you can add some lemon juice to the vinegar water to kinda cover the smell a bit


----------



## mandapanda (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been using vinegar and it doesn't do much for the smell for me. It just ends up smelling like vinegar and poop, no matter how well I wipe the cage down. Not a good combination. Now that I am litter training my boys, it might get better..?


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

I just use Dawn dish soap and a scrubby brush. A little goes a long way!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I use white vinegar first followed by hydrogen peroxide. I keep both in separate spray bottles.
If I am doing a full-clean (not a quick spot-clean), I then use dish soap in my bathtub... turning the water on full blast which really helps with any stains.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Diluted vinegar, Dawn, Dr. Bronner's, baking soda, water... it doesn't have to be complicated.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I either use diluted rubbing alcohol or a product called natures miracle ....

The natures miracle spray Does awesome deep cleaning.... 

Spray the shelves, wait a couple mins and wipe off..... That stuff just breaks down anything ! 

The alcohol I use just to wipe the shelves if they're not overly grimey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I use an all natural cleaner that I buy at target. I have only seen it at target and it has a variety of natural scents and its an all purpose cleaner.


----------

